# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  چند نکته جالب از اکسس 12 یا 2007

## mohsenna30ri

سلام - راه اندازی مجدد سایت را تبریک می گویم
یک سری سی دی آفیس 2007 یا 12 تو بازار اومده که تقریبا شش ماه پیش امتحان کردم جواب می داد اما الان جواب نمی ده با کلی بررسی و این در و اون در زدن فهمیدیم که وابسته به تاریخه و فقط با برگشت تاریخ سیستم جواب می ده - تازه ، ویزاردهاش هم کار نمی کنه.
نکته دیگه اینکه یک ورژن از این آفیس وجود داره که خیلی بهتره و بصورت زیپ و حدودا چهارصدوچهل مگابایته و کلی منوهاش فرق داره و ویزاردهاش هم کار می کنه - می تونید از سایت مایکروسافت دانلود کنید
نکته سوم:در صورت استفاده از ویزارد مثلا جهت باز کردن یک فرم دیگه کدنویسی نمی کنه بلکه ماکرو ایجاد می کنه - شاید واسه این یک تنظیمی هم تو اکسس باشه 
نکته چهارم: یک حالتی مابین حالت طراحی و اصلی وجود داره که ویرایش مثلا فرمها رو راحت می کنه 
و کلی نکات جالب دیگه که بنظرم می ارزه بررسی بشه
 :تشویق:  از دوستان خواهشمندم اگر نکات جالبی از اکسس 12 دارند در این قسمت درج کنند

----------


## mohsenna30ri

نکته جهت نصب اکسس12
این نوع اکسس- البته ورژن جدیدی که از سایت مایکروسافت دانلود می کنید - فقط تو ویندوز ایکس پی دارای سرویس پک 2 به بالا نصب می شه

----------


## Ali_Fallah

من هم افیس دوازده رو نصب کردم وبنظر من خیلی جالبه ولی چون این ورژن بصورت ازمایشی است لذا بعد از مدتی دیگه کار نمیکنه وخیلی تفاوت اساسی با 2003  و نسخه های قبلی داره ولی بنظر من تا زمان ارائه نسخه اصلی بهتره از آفیس 2003 استفاده بشه
(البته نظر من بود)

----------


## moustafa

> من هم افیس دوازده رو نصب کردم وبنظر من خیلی جالبه ولی چون این ورژن بصورت ازمایشی است لذا بعد از مدتی دیگه کار نمیکنه وخیلی تفاوت اساسی با 2003 و نسخه های قبلی داره ولی بنظر من تا زمان ارائه نسخه اصلی بهتره از آفیس 2003 استفاده بشه


من هم به همین نتیجه رسیدم
سه الی چهار ماکرو مثل جستجو با چند شرط ،کنترل خطادرماکروها که پیشترعمده ایراد وارد بر ماکروها نسبت به ماجولهابودو00000اضافه گردیده
2-قابلیت ذخیره اشیاء به فرمت پی دی اف

----------


## mohsenna30ri

کانورت ماکرو به ماژول اش که خیلی پیچیده است باید از گزینه 
SAVE AS
استفاده کنید

----------


## mohsenna30ri

د‌‏ر آفیس 12 نیازی به تغییر منوها از سوی کاربر نخواهد بود

یکی دیگر از ویژگیهای جالبی که خیلی ممکن است به مذاق کاربران خوش بیاید این است که مایکروسافت تصمیم دارد دسترسی به امکانات موجود در آفیس جدید را آسانتر کند آفیس 12 از آیکونها به جای منوها استفاده می کند تا امکانت موجود به جای مخفی شدن در منو ها بیشتر جلوی دید کاربر باشند نظیر آیکنهایی برای کشیدن نمودار در اکسل ویا بولتها در پاورپوینت همگی به آسانی در دسترسند

این مجموعه آفیس شامل :
Access,Excel,FrontPage,InfoPath,Live Meeting,OneNote,Outlook,PowerPoint,Project,Publish er,Visio,Word

در بخشی از ایمیل ارسال شده توسط مایکروسافت چنین نوشته شده است:

به بسته نرم افزاری - آزمایشی مایکروسافت آفیس 12 خوش آمدید. ما امیدواریم تا با همکاری شما بتوانیم بهترین نسخه از مجموعه مایکروسافت آفیس را که تاکنون منتشر شده است تهیه نماییم. نگارش آزمایشی که هم اکنون در اختیار شما قرار داده می شود به عنوان بخش اصلی از راه درازی است که در پیش رو خواهیم داشت. جهت دست یابی به یک نسخه نهایی و بدون نقص، شرکت مایکروسافت از شما می خواهد تا مجموعه آفیس 12 را کاملاً و به هر روشی که مایل هستید، مورد بررسی قرار داده و اشکالات آنرا برای ما ارسال نمایید.

----------


## mohsenna30ri

یک نکته ی جالب اینکه شایعاتی هست مبنی بر اینکه مایکروسافت در آفیس جدید به طور کامل از زبان شیرین فارسی ساپورت میکند .به طوری که شما قادر خواهید بود از یکی از ابزارهای ورود که قبلا فقط به زبانهای غیر فارسی وجود داشت استفاده کنید بله .. میتوانید با میکروفون به فارسی حرف بزنید و Msword تایپ کند که با توجه به برنامه ریزی های کلان مایکروسافت برای جهانی شدن و ساپورت فعلی مایکروسافت از بسیاری از زبانها در office 11 بعید هم نیست.

گفته می شود مایکروسافت آفیس 12 چه از نظر ساختار برنامه نویسی و چه از بابت ظاهری تغییرات فراوانی را در خود داشته است بگونه ای که دیگر خبری از آن محیط ظاهری سنتی در آن نمی باشد.

مایکروسافت در آفیس 12 از ایده یک فناوری جدید که با نام "ribbon" خوانده می شود برای کنترل و نظارت بر دستورات ارسالی کاربر به برنامه و اجرای آنها استفاده کرده است. از جمله مواردی را که می توان در اثر استفاده از "ribbon" ها در آفیس 12 برشمرد آن است که بر خلاف گذشته دیگر از منوهای "drop down" استفاده نمی شود و "ribbon" ها وظیفه اجرای فرامین را با سرعتی بیشتر بر عهده گرفته اند.

همچنین در آفیس 12 پشتیبانی از اسناد با فرمت XML، پشتیبانی از ابزار XPS Print Path متعلق به مایکروسافت افزوده شده است.

----------


## mohsenna30ri

یک نکته جالب دیگر:
اگر شما بعد از طراحی جداول و فرم و ... حال به این فکر افتادین تا یک مشخصه از جدول را عوض کنید مثلا فرمت یک فیلد را عوض کنید اکسس 12 پیشنهاد می دهد تا برنامه را هماهنگ کنید و با یک اشاره فرمت همه فیلدها در همه فرمها و آن جدول با هم تغییر می کند این واقعا یک تحول کارا می باشد

----------


## mohsenna30ri

اطلاعات مربوط به آرایش و چیدن نوع آبجکتها خیلی جالب شده

----------


## mohsenna30ri

بجای کلمه AutoNumber از کلمه New در هنگام رکورد جدید و در فیلد از نوع کلید استفاده شده است

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

بهتر نیست لینک دانلود را هم می گذاشتید  که کسی خواست دانلود کن از لینک مستقیم استفاده مکرد

----------


## mohsenna30ri

با تشکر از mrz9000
متاسفانه خودم این فایل رو از اینترنت دانلود نکردم و یکی از دوستان این آفیس رو دانلود کرده اون هم دانشجو بوده و الان شهرستان است 
شماره سریال آفیس 12 مورد نظر : MTP6Q-D868F-448FG-B6MG7-3DBKT
اما حدس می زنم با ادرس زیر بتونید آون رو پیدا کنید
یک فایل اجرایی است بنام OPPLUS-EN 
http://www.fileratings.com/Review/Office_2007_Beta

----------


## karmand

سلام
از برادران و خواهران گرامی که در رابطه با access2007 و ویژگیهای ان - کار کرده اند اگر به  موارد خاصی متفاوت با 2006 رسیده اند  دیگران را نیز بهرمند سازند متشکرم

----------


## سنبله کار

همونطور که در فهرست دسته بندی مباحث مفید اومده تازه های اکسس 2007 در http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ac...241851033.aspx هست که فکر می کنم خوب باشه اگه دوستان نسبت به ترجمه اون اقدام کنند .

بنا بر محتوای همین صفحه امکانات جدید در اکسس 2007 در 4 مقوله اصلی خلاصه شده که در اینجا به فهرست هر یک اشاره می کنم :

*الف ) افزایش سرعت کار با اطلاعات :*

1- بهبود واسط کاربری
2- الگوهای از پیش ساخته شده زیاد
3- ارتقاء توانایی سورت و فیلترینگ
4-طراحی در حالت نمایش
5-طرح بندی در مدلهای توده ای و جدولی 
6-تقویم خودکار برای فیلدهای تاریخ (میلادی)
7- افزایش قدرت کار با فیلدهای Memo
8- افزایش سرعت تولید هنگام استفاده از تب Create
9- تولید سریع جداول با مدل بهبود یافته Datasheet
10-خط جمع در پایین دیتاشیت
11-فیلد الگو هنگام ساخت فیلد جدید
12- پنل فهرست فیلدها
13-فرمهای دوبخشی ( Single و Datasheet )
14- فیلدهای چند محتوایی
15-  نوع داده ای جدید ضمیمه برای نگهداری تصاویر و انواع مختلف فایلها 
16- رنگ زمینه یک در میان
17- پنل جدید مدیریت اشیاء اکسس
18- ماکرو های جاسازی شده
19- نمایشگر بهبود یافته برای راهنما

*ب ) کار روی اطلاعات مشترک با دیگر برنامه ها :*

1- گردآوری و بروز رسانی داده های مورد استفاده در اوت لوک 2007
2-انتقال دیتابیس به سایت Sharepoint
3-پشتیبانی از سرویس متون Sharepoint در ویندوز
4-بهبود اجرای جداول لینک شده در فهرست Sharepoint
5-بهرهگیری مطلوب از نوع داده ضمیمه و فیلدهای چند محتوایی در کار با Sharepoint
6- تهیه فهرست Offline از Sharepoint
7- ذخیره در فرمتهای PDF و XPS
8- بهبود Import و Export

*ج ) تولید و تغییر گزارشها برای نیازهای کاری*

1- نمایش های بهتر هنگام طراحی گزارش
2- ویژگی های گروه بندی ، ترتیب و جمع بندی
3- بهبود نگرش در تولید خودکار گزارشها

*د) مدیریت و بازنگری اطلاعات :*

1-ارتقاء امنیت
2-بررسی روال تغییر دادها با استفاده از سرویس Sharepoint
3-تعیین دسترسی با استفاده از سرویس Sharepoint
4-بازیافت داده ها با استفاده از سرویس Sharepoint
5-بازکردن فرمها و گزارشها با استفاده از سرویس Sharepoint
6- سابقه تغییرات در فیلدهای Memo
7-سرویس عیب یابی آفیس
8-ابزارهای گرامری

----------


## seeker

> یک نکته جالب دیگر:
> اگر شما بعد از طراحی جداول و فرم و ... حال به این فکر افتادین تا یک مشخصه از جدول را عوض کنید مثلا فرمت یک فیلد را عوض کنید اکسس 12 پیشنهاد می دهد تا برنامه را هماهنگ کنید و با یک اشاره فرمت همه فیلدها در همه فرمها و آن جدول با هم تغییر می کند این واقعا یک تحول کارا می باشد


اینکه تو اکسس 2003 هم هست
شما بعد از تغیر در هر یک از خواص یک فیلد در تیبل میتونید بگید که همه فرمها و ریپورت ها رو نیز با این تغیر سازگار کنه :چشمک:

----------


## Ali_Fallah

نحوه منو سازی بصورت سفارشی در اکسس 2007 به چه شکلی هست؟

----------


## karmand

جناب mohsenna30ri راهنمایی شما بسیار مفید است  من از روی cd نصب کردم و هنوز مدت زیادی نیست ممکن است همان مدت دار باشد لذا راهنمایی بفرمایی آدرس محلی که ویرایش زیپ شده را دانلود نمودهاید  متشکرم

----------


## seeker

> *د) مدیریت و بازنگری اطلاعات :*
> 
> 1-ارتقاء امنیت


سلام
متشکر میشم اگه راجع به این ارتقاء امنیت (چیزی که تا اکسس 2003 اصلا وجود نداشت) بیشتر توضیح بدید :متفکر:

----------


## سنبله کار

همونطور که از متن اصلی بر میاد منظور از ارتقاء امنیت بیشتر چیزی است که مربوط به ارتباط داده ای اکسس با دیگر برنامه های آفیس و ماکروهای اون هست که ما معمولا از اون صرف نظر می کنیم ( مثل Macro Security ) در اکسس 2003 نه چیزهای دیگه ای که ما دنبالش هستیم مثل پسورد اکسس و ...

----------


## mohsenna30ri

در مورد خرید سی دی آفیس 2007 من این تبلیغ رو دیدم فکر کنم تحقیقی شود بد نباشد
http://30d.ir/?tab=more&prod_id=4&affID=4026

----------


## samaneh_h

یک نکته جالب اینه که شما برای edit یک فرم نیاز نیست حتما وارد designview بشین.بلکه اکسس 2007 2 مدل ویو از فرم به شما می‌دهد(غیر از دیتا شیت و لایاوت و دیزاین و..) یک ویو برای نمایش نهایی و یک ویو که علاوه بر نمایش فرم بصورت اجرا به شما امکانات محدودی برای ادیت فرم می دهد.

----------


## samaneh_h

راستی آفیس 2007 cd نیست بلکه DVD هست یه وقت گول فروشنده رو نخوریداااااا.حجمشم حدود 2 گیگ و خورده ایه

----------


## iman_s52

من الان یه CD مربوط به Office 2007 دارم همه برنامه های Office  به جز FrontPage رو داره میخوام ببینم چه فرقی با اونیکه شما میگین داره ؟؟

----------


## SYSMAN

> من الان یه CD مربوط به Office 2007 دارم همه برنامه های Office به جز FrontPage رو داره میخوام ببینم چه فرقی با اونیکه شما میگین داره ؟؟


http://products.danlod.net/2007/03/000024.php

----------


## samaneh_h

منم cd شو خریدم بعد از حدود 1 ماه شروع می‌کنه به گیر دادن و یدفعه expire اش می‌کنه.مشخصا وقتی 2 گیگ و خورده ای هست امکاناتش کاملتر از 700 مگه

----------


## iman_s52

لینکتون جواب نمیده ؟؟؟
ظاهرا اشتباه.

----------


## samaneh_h

> من الان یه CD مربوط به Office 2007 دارم همه برنامه های Office به جز FrontPage رو داره میخوام ببینم چه فرقی با اونیکه شما میگین داره ؟؟


یعنی sharepoint نداره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ali_Fallah

البته مطالبی  که سمانه خانم گفتند درست هست ولی مربوط به سی دی های قدیمی هست .
خودم سی دی افیس 2007 را تهیه کرده و نصب کردم (چند ماه پیش) و تا کنون هم مشکلی پیش نیامده .
دی وی دی و سی دی افیس  هم هست ...

----------


## iman_s52

آخه منم همینطور میخوام بدونم چه قسمتهایی رو ممکن تو سی دی من نباشه ؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen.rajabi

ببخشید کتابی در مورد اکسس 2007 ندارید؟

----------


## nkm

> مایکروسافت در آفیس 12 از ایده یک فناوری جدید که با نام "ribbon" خوانده می شود برای کنترل و نظارت بر دستورات ارسالی کاربر به برنامه و اجرای آنها استفاده کرده است. از جمله مواردی را که می توان در اثر استفاده از "ribbon" ها در آفیس 12 برشمرد آن است که بر خلاف گذشته دیگر از منوهای "drop down" استفاده نمی شود و "ribbon" ها وظیفه اجرای فرامین را با سرعتی بیشتر بر عهده گرفته اند.


چطور میتونم از کامپوننت استاندارد خود آفیس استفاده کنم؟
امکان پذیر هست یا باید از کامپوننت های دیگه استفاده کنم؟ و کدام از همه بهتر هست؟

----------


## hamed2661

با سلام 
دوستان عزیز یه سئوال در مورد شکل پنجره ها داشتم چرا مثل ورژنهای قبلیش نمیشه پنجره های ویندوزی ساخت؟
( با همون Caption و دکمه های مین و مکس) به شکلی شبیه تب باز میشن همه . option یا چیز دیگه ای هم ندیدم خوشحال میشم راهنمائی کنین.

----------


## hamed2661

زحمت نکشین یه وقت جواب بدین خودم پیدا کردم نمیگم که یا دلتون بسوزه یا خودتون برین پیدا کنین .

----------


## Ali_Fallah

> زحمت نکشین یه وقت جواب بدین خودم پیدا کردم نمیگم که یا دلتون بسوزه یا خودتون برین پیدا کنین .


شما سوال پرسیدید و کسی هم جواب نداد که احتمالاً کسی جواب شما را بلد نبود حالا که یاد گرفتید بگید که بقیه هم یاد بگیرند 
اگر بقیه هم رویه شما را در پیش بگیرند مطمئناً دیگر کمک به همدیگر معنی نخواهد داشت...
سوزاندن دل خوبه یا بدست آوردن دل ؟

----------


## hamed2661

باشه چشم عزیز هدفم بیشتر این بود ببینم کسی به سئوال یا جوابای این تاپیک توجه میکنه یا نه . تو اکسس 2007 اشیاء نمایشی از جمله فرمها و گزارشها و جدولها تو دو فرم تب ویو و پنجره ای قابل نمایش هستند . برای تغییر بین این دو حالت رو دکمهء OFFICE BUTTON  کلیک می کنید و گزینهء Access options  رو انتخاب می کنیم بعدش میریم به قسمت Current DataBase  و از اونجا گزینه  Overlapping Windows  رو برای نمایش در حالت پنجره های و Tabbed Documents رو برای نمایش اشیاء به شکل  Tab  انتخاب می کنیم . همین

----------


## mazoolagh

خوب من نکته ای که بهش برخوردم این هست که در ریپورت هنوز هم برای جمع صفحه باید از کد نویسی و فیلد اضافی استفاده کنیم (شاید هم باندازه کافی دقت نکردم و این موضوع حل شده). 
اما اونچه که جالب هست اینه که اگر ریپورت بصورت preview باز بشه اگر با right click بخواهیم print بگیریم جمع صفحه ها رو صفر چاپ میکنه در حالیکه روی صفحه درست هست!

اما اگر ریپورت بصورت عادی باز بشه (یعنی مستقیم به چاپگر فرستاده بشه) این مشکل دیده نمیشه!

کسی ایده ای نداره؟

----------


## hamed2661

یک سئوال ... تو اکسس 2007 چه جوری میشه با باز شدن دیتابیس ریبون ها رو مخفی کرد؟ یه چیزی شبیه مخفی کردن منوها تو اکسس 2000 ؟  DoCmd.ShowToolbar "اسم تولبار", acToolbarNo   یه چیزه اینجوری بود گمونم   :گیج:

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
 کد زیر رو در on load فرم بنویسید 

Private Sub Form_Load()

DoCmd.ShowToolbar "ribbon", acToolbarNo
End Sub

----------


## شاپرک

http://www.accessribbon.com/

----------


## samanehvy

سلام ,می بخشید مزاحم شدم می خواستم ببینم شما که به اکسس واردید به من بگید که می شه فرم رست شده در اکسس رو اجرایی اگزه کنم و در خارج برنامه اکسس مثلا روی دسکتاپ اونو باز کنم می شه اینطوری بشه لطفا جوابشم واسم پیغام بذارید ممنوم شناسه کاربری من اینه :samanehvy

----------


## mohsenna30ri

جواب شما در تاپیک مخصوصی مفصل توضیح داده شده است 
یک جستجو بزنید پیدا می کنید

----------


## marvin2

سلام
من در مورد افیس 2007 یه سوال داشتم: چه جوری میشه نوع ارتباط(relasionship) را در   access عوض کنم؟؟؟چون خودش به صورت پیش فرض (one to many)است و اگر مثلا بخواهیم ان را یک به یک یا چند به یک کنیم چی کار باید کرد؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید...

----------


## hbahjat

> سلام
> من در مورد افیس 2007 یه سوال داشتم: چه جوری میشه نوع ارتباط(relasionship) را در   access عوض کنم؟؟؟چون خودش به صورت پیش فرض (one to many)است و اگر مثلا بخواهیم ان را یک به یک یا چند به یک کنیم چی کار باید کرد؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید...


تنها را حل اینه که فیلدهایی که به هم ارتباط می دی حتما No duplicate  باشند و اونوقت خود به خود One to one  میشه  :چشمک:

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

در رخداد on mouse move سطری که زیر ماوس است اطلاعات آن بر می گردد؛ نه مانند گذشته سطر فوکس شده؛ این برای مثال زمانی کاربرد دارد که شما می خواهید مثلاً یک عدد را به صورت حروف نشان دهید(با تابع مخصوص آن)؛ در گذشته سطری که فوکس بود اطلاعات آن بر می گشت، ولی در 2007 سطری که زیر ماوس است، اطلاعات آن بر می گردد.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

یک نکته جالب دیگه در Access 2007 امکان استفاده از Mouse Scroll در محیط کد نویسیه به این ترتیب شما در زمان کد نویسی میتونید با موس براحتی در طول صفحه کد نویسی Scroll کنید این در حالیه که در Access 2003 به پائین این امکان وجود نداره .

----------


## hilarr

من که نه از 2003 و نه از 2007اش خوشم نیومد :گیج: 
فقط آفیس 2000 :تشویق:

----------


## mazoolagh

خوشبختانه (یا متأسفانه) بنظر میاد هیچکدوم از برنامه های password recovery و password remover فعلی نمیتونن password فایلهای accdb رو بشکنن!

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> خوشبختانه (یا متأسفانه) بنظر میاد هیچکدوم از برنامه های password recovery و password remover فعلی نمیتونن password فایلهای accdb رو بشکنن!


سلام
علتش اینه که ساختار این ورژن جدیده و خیلی طول نمی کشه که اینم Recover میشه .

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام
> علتش اینه که ساختار این ورژن جدیده و خیلی طول نمی کشه که اینم Recover میشه .


فکر کنم فقط ساختار نیست و روش هم بکلی تغییر کرده. الآن بیشتر از یک سال هست و هنوز چیزی نیومده.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

بله با نظر شما موافقم ولی نهایتاً این موانع هم کنار زده میشه  .

----------


## adel2007

سلام، در Access2007 یک نوع داده به نام attachment وجود دارد که بوسیله آن می توان یک یا چند فایل را به یک فیلد وصل کرد

----------


## مهدی قربانی

در این فایل ورد یکی از باگهای Access 2007 معرفی شده که مربوط به Delete شدن فایل در زمان انجام عملیات Compact And Repair هست .

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام 
چرا تو access 2007 نمی شه کد نویسی کرد؟
البته  access 2007 که ریختم از توی cd king بوده، 
منظورم اینکه آفیسی که تو cd  هستش به صورت کرک شدست؟ یا ناقصه؟
یه توضیح کلی میشه بدین؟

----------


## sahr2msn

سلام
کسانی که می خواهند در اکسس 2007 ریبون درست کنند به این فایل که لیست کاملی از آیکون های موجود در آفیس 2007 می باشد نیاز دارند.

Office2007IconsGallery.rar

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
جناب amirzazadeh فکر می کنم نمونه رو اشتباه گذاشتید ، این تاپیک مربوط به نکات اکسس 2007 هست شما در اصل باید نمونه رو در تاپیک دیتابیسها و برنامه های کاربردی قرار می دادید .
موفق باشید

----------


## amirzazadeh

دوستان نمونه حاضر برای بک آپ گیری در حجم کم مثلا برروی دیسکت  کاربرد  دارد  برای  جلوگیری از  خطای security مثل اکسس  2003 ماکرو  سکیوریتی رو روی حداقل تنظیم کنید
.......................................
موفق باشید

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام
> جناب amirzazadeh فکر می کنم نمونه رو اشتباه گذاشتید ، این تاپیک مربوط به نکات اکسس 2007 هست شما در اصل باید نمونه رو در تاپیک دیتابیسها و برنامه های کاربردی قرار می دادید .
> موفق باشید


با تشکر از آقا مهدی نمونه 2007 رو آپلود کردم

----------


## salekimr

اکسس 2007 از لحاظ دسترسی به اجزا عالیه

----------


## محمد رضا انوری

با عرض سلام و احترام
یک سوال از بزرگواران داشتم آن هم اینکه  آیا یک فایل اکسس mdb باشه خوبه یا اینکه با اکسس 2007 یا 2010 ذخیره کرد که پسوند آن accdb و accde هستش .
لطفاً توضیح دهید.

----------

